# Perch spawn?



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to be fishing the rifle river in Prescott over memorial day weekend and had some really nice perch this winter full of eggs and wanted to know will browns hit on perch spawn? Has anyone ever used perch spawn for anything as far as bait?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Have to say, I've never tried it, but you know the old saying, "nothing ventured, nothing gained". Who knows, you just may find a little secret. Give it a try, you never know.


----------



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I figure I saved it, it could work... Or it could not... But it was free and only took a little bit of time to tie em up! But I was just curious if anyone had ever tried it or knew of a better way to use it. I have nearly a pound saved from ice fishing.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

M_maysno1 said:


> I figure I saved it, it could work... Or it could not... But it was free and only took a little bit of time to tie em up! But I was just curious if anyone had ever tried it or knew of a better way to use it. I have nearly a pound saved from ice fishing.


 Father in law eats the darn things! frys em up or something like that.Makes me sick just thinking about it!!!:yikes:


----------



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Frys the spawn?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

M_maysno1 said:


> Frys the spawn?


 Yup!


----------



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Does he catch browns? Lol I will give him spawn if he gives me fresh browns!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

well if the spawn doesnt catch browns, i knew a guy that used it for cats in the saginaw river fishing at night.


----------



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I suppose I will give it a shot! Worst that happens is a tasty dinner! Lol


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Had one of our clients in New York, we were cleaning the fish, dumping king eggs in the bucket for the guy that cleaned the place up. She said, no, no, no when we told her that. Asked if she was going steelie fishin, she said "Nope, Eyes gonna eatem"

I just had a little bit of puke come up thinkin about it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you aren't hooking up on the Rifle, you might want to consider heading over to Oscoda, and fishing it off the pier. They used to get a LOT of nice Channel Cats at night, there. I'm sure they would be all over nice Perch spawn. Crawlers drifted along the bottom are good, and it works for Walleyes, too.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

doogie mac said:


> Yup!


My grandpa was a commercial fisherman out of Grand Haven in the 50s-60s and I remember perch eggs pan fried in real butter with garlic salt. 

It was great eats!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

syonker said:


> My grandpa was a commercial fisherman out of Grand Haven in the 50s-60s and I remember perch eggs pan fried in real butter with garlic salt.
> 
> It was great eats!


 :lol:Yup! Thats what Dad-in-Law does as well. Whatever floats the boat eh?:lol:


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

doogie mac said:


> :lol:Yup! Thats what Dad-in-Law does as well. Whatever floats the boat eh?:lol:


Looking back I believe it was my Grandpa's predigous consumption of PBR that enabled him to consume many "delicacies" such as the bite the head/eat the head of the first smelt of the spring dipping season.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

A buddy of mine ate a dead beetle on the beach one day after too much sun and too many pbrs. Of course he also made 50 bucks on the deal. I'm still convinced he wouldn't have done it even for the 50 w/o the Pbr. It'll make you do things that you won't remember, but everyone else won't forget!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Yep....My PBR days are long gone due to comparible antics.:lol: Did the smelt head,mayfly,countless tequilla worms, etremely rare grizzly bear heart,pigs nuts.
But for some idiotic reason,I drew the line at perch spawn!!:lol:
I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!


----------



## james d (Jul 14, 2010)

Trust me, perch spawn dusted in flour and fried is delicious. Main issue is it needs to be completely fresh. The best is catchin a mess on Friday after work. Get em clean at home and reserve the eggs in the fridge. Fry em up and serve with a couple eggs over easy and toast with a bloody mary on saturday morning when not much is going on.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

As my grampa usedta say..... "That'd puke a dog off a gut wagon!"


----------

